# GF first Rock Fish



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

My gf first rock fish... hehe 




















my rock fish


----------



## Wheresbrent (Mar 1, 2007)

Very nice! Where were they caught?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

FB, very nice fish!!


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Nice catch!!! Let's hear the details!!!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> Nice catch!!! Let's hear the details!!!


please ! opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

hehe decided to go to my usual spot for a couple hours of fishing. kwm should know where. Didnt have time to go anywhere far. Got there around 5pm. My gf usuallly catches spot but i decided that she was ready to taste the fun of bigger fish. Its only her 3rd week of fishing.  and i got her hooked. well around 8pm i got a huge hit and i told my gf to real it up. She was struggling to even hold the rod so with my help she was able to catch her first rock. She was so exited about it. After we fished until 9pm we got home and ate some sashimi. she called me later and asked me if we could go fishing today, i would go but work : ( overall very nice day to catch fishing and they were biting pretty good.


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

fresh bunker said:


> hehe decided to go to my usual spot for a couple hours of fishing. kwm should know where. Didnt have time to go anywhere far. Got there around 5pm. My gf usuallly catches spot but i decided that she was ready to taste the fun of bigger fish. Its only her 3rd week of fishing.  and i got her hooked. well around 8pm i got a huge hit and i told my gf to real it up. She was struggling to even hold the rod so with my help she was able to catch her first rock. She was so exited about it. After we fished until 9pm we got home and ate some sashimi. she called me later and asked me if we could go fishing today, i would go but work : ( overall very nice day to catch fishing and they were biting pretty good.


Thanks for the details!! I was hoping for more details...
J/K..


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

That was enough detail for a sharp observer and board veteran to pick up the location. May have to give it a try this week.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Whatever FB . . . you still don't know where he's talkin' about  Your about as useful as an a$$hole right here (point to elbow).


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Don't want to burn the guys spot on here, but I'll PM it to you. Bama!


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

nice fish! You always remember your first one!


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

fingersandclaws said:


> Whatever FB . . . you still don't know where he's talkin' about  Your about as useful as an a$$hole right here (point to elbow).


I agree and dont need a PM ... And you dont want to know my real thoughts. 
"I" probably will never fish there anyways but something like the Chessy or OC or AI would have sufficed ... I'm done !


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

fresh bunker said:


> My gf first rock fish... hehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is all about the EGO !


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

hey man, what happened to you...? You disappeared on me.. LOL we should hook up and fish this fall..




fresh bunker said:


> hehe decided to go to my usual spot for a couple hours of fishing. kwm should know where. Didnt have time to go anywhere far. Got there around 5pm. My gf usuallly catches spot but i decided that she was ready to taste the fun of bigger fish. Its only her 3rd week of fishing.  and i got her hooked. well around 8pm i got a huge hit and i told my gf to real it up. She was struggling to even hold the rod so with my help she was able to catch her first rock. She was so exited about it. After we fished until 9pm we got home and ate some sashimi. she called me later and asked me if we could go fishing today, i would go but work : ( overall very nice day to catch fishing and they were biting pretty good.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Ok guys, I'm sure he's not trying to ego trip.... F(space)B seems to be a cool guy.. I hate the term spot burn, but I hate the lurkers even more. I think this fall we should all post our results on the membership forum..




hengstthomas said:


> This is all about the EGO !


----------



## fishingirlpa (Sep 16, 2007)

You go girl!!


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

what did you use to catch those or is that bait burning? lol


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

stupidjet said:


> what did you use to catch those or is that bait burning? lol


Exactly!


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

I doubt anyone is against lurking more than me. As far as the supporters forum ... Go for it ! If you have something you cant post here I dont need to read it and surely wont pay for it . If you ask me its almost the same as lurking and maybe worse ... The subscribing guys can read everyone's post and reports and then post their results in the support forum where the guy who's advice caught him the fish cant see his results ... Phooey on that.
Boy its the wrong day for this. 
I will probably be banned on all forums before midnight 
Sorry for the rantoff but I am tired of biting my tongue.


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

*my guess is...*

of three places

Sandy Point
Matapeake
Romancoke


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

post it in the support forum ...you got to pay to play ....If bunker post his spot it *will be raped *by this weekend


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Been threw this before, if someone wants to say where they caught the fish great but don't get mad if they don't.

Sandflea runs this site free of charge to everyone and some choose to help him with a small portion of the cost so as a way of saying Thank you to those Supporters they get a few extras, no one is putting anyone down for not being a supporter nor will they be allowed.

PS. Good going on helping her get her first Striper now PM me all the details


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice job*

way to go.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

kmw21230 said:


> Ok guys, I'm sure he's not trying to ego trip.... F(space)B seems to be a cool guy.. I hate the term spot burn, but I hate the lurkers even more. I think this fall we should all post our results on the membership forum..


tsk tsk tsk
(not so long ago in a land not too far away)


kmw21230 said:


> So would that be keeping the location secret so others can't enjoy the fishing


tsk tsk tsk



kmw21230 said:


> Fishbreath, I think you're misunderstanding me. I'm not saying I only go out when I know the fish are bitting.. My favorite spot is Matapeake, and we all know how slow that place can be. It's not always about catching fish.. It's about getting out there meeting nice people (P&S guys also), and learning new things.. What I am saying is lets say i'm fishing Romancoke, and I catch a 33inch rock. I'm going to post a picture, and information so the next man\woman can have the same luck I had. After all this board is about meeting people, and learning from each other, right? Me posting a picture of a Cow (Striper), and not posting the information would feel too much like bragging.
> 
> Speaking of that,,, I meet at least 2 guys everytime I fish that LURK on this forum. I ask them why they haven't signed up and posted.. All of them say they can do without the Ego's and attuides... I'm not saying that all of us have internet posting issues., cause there are some cool people on here.. But, at the same time when I keep on hearing this it makes me wonder if this board is really serving it's purpose...


tsk tsk tsk


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey Kmw long time. I read a couple of threads that you been going to ai. Only been there a couple times. We should definitely hook up and go fishing. Been kinda of busy with school. But i always have time for fishing. For my gf rockfish i just consider it as a lucky hook up


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

EugeneChoe said:


> tsk tsk tsk
> (not so long ago in a land not too far away)
> 
> tsk tsk tsk
> ...


LMAO! Eugene, you tryin' to steal my title as "Investigator Cutbait".


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm glad to see I have Cyber Stalkers... I stated that I DON'T believe in the spot burning theory, but I do understand his concerns. Do I think he should share his information, yes! That's his decision not mine. Then again he has been paying his dues, and now it's starting to pay off.. so I somewhat understand why he does'nt want the crowds. EC, you know as well as me that if he post locations the darkside of the fishing community will show up in large numbers. The same people who cut the wings off Rays,a nd leave the rest of the body on ther pier... If there was a way P&S members could know (for free) without letting the lurkers we wouldn't be having this decussion.

By the way, My opinion on many things have changed since I been on this board. The more time you spend on here the more I see...



EugeneChoe said:


> tsk tsk tsk
> (not so long ago in a land not too far away)
> 
> tsk tsk tsk
> ...


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

but when youre talking about peake, coke, spsp or KN, i believe it's gonna be packed either way....not like talking about a private pier. oh well


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Double Standard*

If we were to all be honest we would know that MOST of use are guilty of not sharing information. Who on this board hasn't left out critical information in a fishing report? I know guys on here that will tell you the fish they caught and where, but won't tell you what type lure they used. Or top secret spots that they fish... All I'm saying is this board is nothing more than a bunch of social (fishing)groups . You should share all information with the people u fish with, but as far as with anyone else it should be left up to you. Let's not fool our selves and act like we are one big family that shares all for the love of fishing....


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I see your point but I disagree.. I think now that the evening are getting cool most people will stay away until they here something good is going on.. 



stupidjet said:


> but when youre talking about peake, coke, spsp or KN, i believe it's gonna be packed either way....not like talking about a private pier. oh well


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

kmw21230 said:


> If we were to all be honest we would know that MOST of use are guilty of not sharing information. Who on this board hasn't left out critical information in a fishing report? I know guys on here that will tell you the fish they caught and where, but won't tell you what type lure they used. Or top secret spots that they fish... All I'm saying is this board is nothing more than a bunch of social (fishing)groups . You should share all information with the people u fish with, but as far as with anyone else it should be left up to you. Let's not fool our selves and act like we are one big family that shares all for the love of fishing....


lol..that is true, the use of "i'll PM you" is used a lot...

here is my report for the year...i have caught Peppy Le Peu , but i'm not gonna tell you what i used!!


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

sand fleas.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

kmw21230 said:


> If we were to all be honest we would know that MOST of use are guilty of not sharing information. Who on this board hasn't left out critical information in a fishing report? I know guys on here that will tell you the fish they caught and where, but won't tell you what type lure they used. Or top secret spots that they fish... All I'm saying is this board is nothing more than a bunch of social (fishing)groups . You should share all information with the people u fish with, but as far as with anyone else it should be left up to you. Let's not fool our selves and act like we are one big family that shares all for the love of fishing....


K,
Can you really say "double standard", "honest", or "guilty". Sure, I don't give every single detail. That's for my boys. But that doesn't mean that it's a double standard, that I'm not honest or that I'm guilty of something. We shouldn't confuse honesty vs full disclosure. I respect anyone's right to not disclose information that they don't want to share, so in that regard fresh bunker is ok with me and I will not say where that fish came from. But I do find the concept of spot burning one of the most popular fishing spots in Maryland to be ironic.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

And the truth comes out.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Personally I like the competition... So if I'm on a spot that's well know, and has been Spot Burnt all that means is I got to be on my A game... So out of 50+ people if I'm one of the ones that catches a keeper Rock then that just means I was on my A game. To be honest most of us on this board don't have to worry about spots being burnt this time of year... Because we (P&S, SOL, etc) will be the only ones crazy enough to be out in the elements... spot burning for me is a bigger concern in the summer...



I will be interesting to see how many people speak up when those 30inch rocks start appearing at KN...


Just to make my point clear... FB, if you and your boyz fish a sport and learn some new way of catching togs, it's up to you to share... I'm not saying you have to. For me it's not about spot burning... It's about you and your boyz put the time in and now you reap the rewards... 

I'm more of a “how you like these apples" kind of guy. So I posting a picture of a huge rock am just my way of being boastful...
..



fishbait said:


> K,
> Can you really say "double standard", "honest", or "guilty". Sure, I don't give every single detail. That's for my boys. But that doesn't mean that it's a double standard, that I'm not honest or that I'm guilty of something. We shouldn't confuse honesty vs full disclosure. I respect anyone's right to not disclose information that they don't want to share, so in that regard fresh bunker is ok with me and I will not say where that fish came from. But I do find the concept of spot burning one of the most popular fishing spots in Maryland to be ironic.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

i wasn"t directing my post towards you. But there are double standards....Some people get away with alot... others get mobbed if they say something against the grain...


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Shooter said:


> Been threw this before, if someone wants to say where they caught the fish great but don't get mad if they don't.
> 
> Sandflea runs this site free of charge to everyone and some choose to help him with a small portion of the cost so as a way of saying Thank you to those Supporters they get a few extras, no one is putting anyone down for not being a supporter nor will they be allowed.
> 
> PS. Good going on helping her get her first Striper now PM me all the details


Alright boys... everyone seems to agree on that Fresh_Bunker has the right to withhold whatever information he wishes. 

I think Shooter's post sums it up for everyone.


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

Fresh Bunker should at least give a general location i.e. upper, middle, lower bay IF he's going to give a report. He doesn't have to be specific as to how (bait or lure or whatever). 

What if Washington Post or other sources that give out reports just show picture of fish...what good is that to the average fisherman. 

For that sake, this board should just have one section for fish reports and you can just say I caught this fish and show your big @$$ mug, and then we wont need a md or va or del or nc or whatever reporting board. 

and for those that say...well hell, you don't report much...i don't, but if i did, i normally give a location.


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

well i did start the thread saying My gf's first rock. not for example 10-13-07 fishing report. just wanted to show the fish my gf caught dont know why everybody is so uptight.


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

i'm just saying if you're going to post a report (catching fish) no matter how you title it...just post a proper report.

My gf and I caught rockfish in the middle bay area woud have sufficed...yet by your replys you still want to be all secretive. If that's the case you should have just not posted anything at all.

I personally don't care where you caught it....I'm just arguing on the principle of writing a proper report...if you're going to write one at all (again no matter what you want to entitle the thread).


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

fish-on said:


> i'm just saying if you're going to post a report (catching fish) no matter how you title it...just post a proper report.
> 
> My gf and I caught rockfish in the middle bay area woud have sufficed...yet by your replys you still want to be all secretive. If that's the case you should have just not posted anything at all.
> 
> I personally don't care where you caught it....I'm just arguing on the principle of writing a proper report...if you're going to write one at all (again no matter what you want to entitle the thread).


My feelings also


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

just calm down. Dont have to get all defensive. If you are that mad that i didnt post where then just ask nicely next time and i would gladly tell you where.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Wheresbrent said:


> Very nice! Where were they caught?


Really ? 
This was the first post under yours ...
I honestly dont care either but you should have not even posted that ... You say it was because it was your GF's first Rock but I see you in the pics too with a fish ?
I dont know you ... Thats a fact ! You could be the greatest person in the world and I hold no grudge against you but I just cant see posting a pic with captions like you did ... Whats the purpose ? 
You can do as you like .... I am going to catch fish regardless of your pic posts but its a shame that someone may have learned something from you as I am sure you have learned from others here.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

*Wow!*

first, let me say that when i post a report i do include details, and.......
i may be completely off-base here, and if so, i apologize, but it seemed to me that fresh bunker was simply proud of his GF's first striper & posted his excitement to share with everyone.
there are many times when ppl report catches & don't report the wheres, whens or hows, & while they are sometimes criticized or called out on it, i don't remember them being "tarred & feathered" like this.
right now, if i were fresh bunker i would not be inclined to divulge my spot to any of you.
sorry, but that's the way i feel-at least after reading all this. maybe he just wants a nice quiet spot to spend some quality fishing time with his GF. just as catch n release or keep is the angler's prerogative, so is the don't ask/don't tell philosophy.
& congrats to GF for her virgin catch! you go, girl!!
BTW, think they were caught in MD!
(please be kind)


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

fishinmama said:


> first, let me say that when i post a report i do include details, and.......
> i may be completely off-base here, and if so, i apologize, but it seemed to me that fresh bunker was simply proud of his GF's first striper & posted his excitement to share with everyone.
> there are many times when ppl report catches & don't report the wheres, whens or hows, & while they are sometimes criticized or called out on it, i don't remember them being "tarred & feathered" like this.
> right now, if i were fresh bunker i would not be inclined to divulge my spot to any of you.
> ...


Let me give you my view ...
I catch more keeper stripers every year than most guys do ever ... I catch thousands every year and bycatch keepers alone come close to double digits in a year. They are everywhere and at times a PITA. I honestly dont care where they were caught . Its more of the idea of the initial post.
He said all we had to do is ask ... well someone did in the second post and I still dont see any type reference to a location ...general or not ...
I am not judging anyone ... Do as you like ... It wont interfere with the fishing on my end. I was looking out for the less fortunate ...
Some of us give and take little but many take and dont give.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Were there two stripers or one striper caught? I can't tell from the report.


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

All i wanted to say is that.. is this site only dedicated for fishing reports? So i cant just share pictures of fish caught. I just felt happy and proud that my gf who never fished in her life before started fish with me 3 weeks ago caught her first striper. I just dont understand why ppl get so uptight when they dont post where and what bait. i just wanted to share the happy moment of my gf first rock.


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

i caught one and my gf caught one


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

around 7pm sunday i caught one and around 9pm my gf got one.


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

mine 34 gf 36


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

thank you fishinmama for your thoughts. Thats exactly how i felt excitement. And for hengstthomas if you check all my other threads most of them are reports that tell when where and what bait. Just bc of one post i get rocks thrown at me. sigh~


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

fresh bunker said:


> well i did start the thread saying My gf's first rock. not for example 10-13-07 fishing report. just wanted to show the fish my gf caught dont know why everybody is so uptight.



They are Jealous and want to report chase, a lousy way to fish.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

This is the main reason I hardly ever post fishing reports anymore. You post a pic and give general info and ya get hounded and called names if ya dont tell em what rock you were standing on. Too many people want to be spoon fed and not have to put in the time and effort it takes...


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Nice, fresh bunker?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

fresh bunker, you have nothing to feel bad about and no where does it say anyone has to post where, how, on what lure or bait, what tide or time of the day they caught the fish.

Now everyone else STOP GIVING HIM CRAP and go fishing then come back and give everyone the details.

Fresh Bunker I am sorry for the way you have been treated and hope you keep on posting pics of them sweet fish.

Shooter, P&S Staff


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Y'all made me have to drag this one back out...


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Digger said:


> They are Jealous and want to report chase, a lousy way to fish.


I don't think anyone is jealous, seriously. No one is really chasing either. The guys that asked "where" are either:

1. Simply curious
2. Wanna get the info out for those that are newer to the sport, etc. 

I had thought that this site was for sharing, so that people that don't know or wanna learn have a place to ask questions, etc. The MD board has a tone unlike the other states. We tend to share most everything . . . this is kinda akin to "take a kid fishing". Just tryin' to let people know that if ya soak a line in place X, your CHANCES are greater at catchin' something. 

The guys that asked the "where" or "details" (such as myself) have "put in our dues". No need for name calling. If ya guys ever wanna fish MD and wanna know what's biting, and where, you should be able to find it on the board on any given day . . . that's just the tone that we set is all.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Cdog said:


> This is the main reason I hardly ever post fishing reports anymore. You post a pic and give general info and ya get hounded and called names if ya dont tell em what rock you were standing on. Too many people want to be spoon fed and not have to put in the time and effort it takes...


Yes but no general info here


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Digger said:


> They are Jealous and want to report chase, a lousy way to fish.


I have a lot of respect for you ... "They" can only mean Fish-On and Myself since we were the only ones voicing on this type of report .. 
I dont chase reports ..
I surley aint jealous ..

I think F&C understands my stand point . 

I take it this post was moved because it wasnt considered a report ?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Purty werk FB and GF.....

I vote on keepin tha spot a secret....

Don't need a few hundred of yer internet fishin' report chasers on yer back.

Good friends w/ Fish-ON....but gotta disagree to agree on ya w/ this one, bro. They caught the fish from tha bank, surf or pier...we all know it was from some form of creek, river, bay that feeds into the Atlantic.....so let em have their honey hole...their home werk and persistance paid off.

FB and GF coulda caught these feesh in the river Styx....but they'll neva tell.

Great report and good pics. Betcha they was the best tastin stripas ya ever ate or shared....

But ta stir this pot some more, we all know them Maryland fish were a buncha sissy's any way...lemme guess...theys was caught on braid


J/K'in fellas!


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

fresh bunker said:


> thank you fishinmama for your thoughts. Thats exactly how i felt excitement. And for hengstthomas if you check all my other threads most of them are reports that tell when where and what bait. Just bc of one post i get rocks thrown at me. sigh~


I got nothing against you ... I dont even know you ! I just got a thing about Picture Reports and dont matter who posts them.
And I did read some of your posts and yes you have some good reports ...


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Enough


----------

